# Is it possible to mod an E7 to be doserless?



## JackBlackmore (Nov 1, 2015)

When I've got a bit more time I'm going to take the doser off and have a little poke around but I was just wondering if anyone had any experience with this kind of mod or even any information if it's even possible or not?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Are you doing to run it with some beans in ... if your still gonna single dose it , then i would question why you would want to do this


----------



## JackBlackmore (Nov 1, 2015)

Still single dosing, I've taken the hopper off and just pouring the beans straight in, my back flushing cap fits really nicely in the rubber neck so I pop that in then turn it on. Only reason I'm considering doserless is to cut out any of the retention of grounds in the doser.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

If you want doserless, suggest selling the E7 and picking an OD up.


----------

